# Granite slab island overhang is 5 feet!



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

In one of the specs I just sold the buyer wants to upgrade the island top (laminated 2 cm slab granite, edges are 4cm, field is 2cm with 3/4 cdx decking) from a 4'x5' with 1 foot overhangs on 2 sides to a 4'x8' with 5 feet overhanging. I said "sure we can do that" 

Now I'm thinking about what is suitable to hold this overhang properly.

I was thinking a framework, like a table, with 2 legs in the corners. I called my cabinet guy to order it up, but he said he's never seen anything like this and thought I should have a steel frame welded up and need like 7 posts. This, he said, would cost 2k! That's way more $$$ than I was expecting and I think it's way overbuilt. 

What do you guys think is appropriate?

Wack


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

About 1-1/2 to 2 years ago I did a kitchen that featured such an island. The homeowner was an oriental chef type person. The island had a flat grill, and a 4 or 5 stool seating area. The overhang was a good 4 to 5 feet. There was just a wooden frame built under the overhang, much like a dining table, with two very stout legs at the two outboard corners. I've been back to that house at least a dozen times since (weird people), and there's no signs of any problems with that island from what I can tell. 

I don't know crap about cabinet work or granite countertops, but this is what I have observed.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You should be talking to the granite guys.


----------



## liltrainerboy (Nov 16, 2006)

we have done three granite tops this month and the co. we use wouldnt do more than a countertops width even with angle brackets. at 25-30lbs a sq ft. i dont think that it could hold the weight with out somethin supporting it every foot and a half or so.. but what do i know


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> About 1-1/2 to 2 years ago I did a kitchen that featured such an island. The homeowner was an oriental chef type person. The island had a flat grill, and a 4 or 5 stool seating area. The overhang was a good 4 to 5 feet. There was just a wooden frame built under the overhang, much like a dining table, with two very stout legs at the two outboard corners. I've been back to that house at least a dozen times since (weird people), and there's no signs of any problems with that island from what I can tell.
> 
> I don't know crap about cabinet work or granite countertops, but this is what I have observed.


This is good to know, thanks. The weight isn't an issue, this is 2cm which is not a whole lot thicker than a normal granite tile which I'm guessing weights 5lbs a sqft but even at 20lbs a sqft we'd only be talking 400lbs and this is supported already by 3/4 MDO ply and two legs. My concern is the natuarl weakness of granite, especially a piece this size, the natural veins and weak points could play a huge part when some flex is involved.

I think I'm going to write into the warranty that this is a natural stone and there is not way to warrant that this island won't have cracks, then I'm going to build a nice strong framework out of welded steel wrapped in matching cherry wood. Then I'll explain to the buyer not to sit or stand on it and that the stone is inherently weak. Then I'll have done all I really should be responsible for doing.

Seven legs is Fu_kin re-cock-ulous....:furious:


----------

